

How Obama Can Say “We Don’t Have A Domestic Spying Program” Without Lying - smanuel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/07/how-obama-can-say-we-dont-have-a-domestic-spying-program-without-lying/

======
RexRollman
Don't think of it as a unconstitutional surveillance system. It's more like a
mandatory backup system for all electronic and voice communications (one that
only the government has access to).

I'm sure that it will never be abused.

~~~
hga
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6012941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6012941):
_Government Builds Free Cloud-Based Backup for an Ungrateful Nation_.

~~~
RexRollman
Awesome. Thank you for the link!

